# Peptic or gastric ulcers??



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Does anyone have ulcers in their stomach? And if so, what meds help them to heal?I take Prevacid, but I still have pain in my upper abdomen.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

What do ulcers feel like?


----------



## TWIMON (Jun 1, 2003)

i was on prevacid also but i have a gi appointment comming up. sometimes it feels like a slight burning in my upper abdomin,but it goes away when i eat. hope this helps out


----------

